# Crazy vibration in car above 100km/hr (65mph)



## antunica (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey all,

So today I was driving home on the highway and noticed very substantial vibrations/shaking in the car. Namely in the seats (not so much in the steering wheel). What is the likely cause of this? Side note: I has having some fun in a parking lot the other night and my back end passenger side hit a snow bank. There was zero cosmetic damage but I'm worried this may be the cause of the vibration/shaking. My guess is that maybe the tires are out of alignment? Just wanted to see if any others have faced this issue or had better insight as to what it may be. I'm really hoping that the rear axle didn't get messed up by the snow bank (hit at maybe 8-10ish km/h).

Thank you for any help/advice,
Antunica


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The easiest way to find out is have a tire shop check your alignment. Most shops will check alignment for free. While its up on the rack, the technician will know if there was damage or not.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Make sure you didn't get a bunch of snow packed in your wheel on one side. I've had that happened before and it will give a terrible vibration. Easy to diagnose and easy to fix! - - Assuming you didn't bend a wheel or something.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

^^^ Agreed. Snow in the wheels will throw off the balance and make for annoying vibrations.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd say take it to the car wash first and hit your wheels the some high pressure hot water. You may have ice packed in your wheels.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Had snow on my front wheel around week ago Friday. Lots of vibration above 40 mph. Then it melted off - all good.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If getting any snow & ice melted off your wheels doesn't fix the problem have your tires spin balanced. It's possible you lost a balance tab.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's a possibility that the tire has a problem. Perhaps a lump. But check the other things first. I'm just saying that to complete the list of possibilities.


----------

